# Common 350z Problems every face thes days



## zakariya (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi guys,
I bought Nissan 6 months back. I am having worn clutch problem. It has not gone more than 65,000 kilometers. Then I talked to different people on different forums and asked about 350Z problems. Here are people opinion that 350z could have these problems.

*The VQ35DE Has Been Known to Burn Oil*
*The Exhaust Can Leak*
*Driveshaft Clicking*
*Quick Synchro Wear*
*Worn Clutch*
*Paint Fading and Chipping (Interior and Exterior)*
*Suspension Knocking*
*Worn Shock Absorbers*
The performance, comfort is very good. I love it. But I am not sure that my 350z also going to have these problems? I am worried. If the answer is yes. I am going to sell it right away. Your expert opinion matters a lot. 

Live in Dubai, 350z is GCC, bought it from this dealer.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is a chance you could have all, some or none of those problems. When you ask a group of people who own a particular vehicle what problems can occur, they'll name every problem they've ever had with the car. That doesn't necessarily make it a common problem nor that it will definitely happen to yours. Perhaps the car did have that problem and a previous owner fixed it before you got it? I don't think anyone here can predict the future, unfortunately. Best you can do is have a reputable mechanic familiar with Nissans check the car over and asses it. As far as the clutch, I usually go with a kit from Exedy or Valeo. How well a person drives a manual transmission vehicle often has a lot to do with how long the clutch will last, obviously.


----------

